
China Convicts Researchers in Gene-Edited Baby Controversy - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-12-30/china-convicts-researchers-in-gene-edited-baby-controversy
======
oblib
That's pretty surprising. I'd read their government wasn't happy about it but
haven't heard much on it since.

